# Largest mantis I've ever seen.



## doktorhook (Aug 17, 2007)

Well in my introduction I made a referance to a big mantis I found a long time ago as a teenager. I was probably 14 at the time. Now I know all species have their mutants &amp; freaks &amp; this was surely one of them. It was a chinese mantis, female I think, but it must have been a full 8" long!!

I don't remember exactly where I got here but I think it was in a cornfield. I do remember I was on my bike when I found her &amp; I also remember the very painful attack it initiated. When she grabbed me with her foreclaws, they actually made me bleed. The main spikes must have been nearly a quarter of an inch long &amp; I distinctly remember that on each foreleg, the main spike was surrounded on either side by by two slightly smaller ones.

If any mantis could catch a bird it was this one. It was simply amazing I kept her for a few hours &amp; let her go. Since I have been fascinated with insects as a child &amp; in particular, mantids, I'll never forget this one.

Anyway I know it may be a little hard to believe, especially since I'm new, but I swear to you it's the truth.


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2007)

In Texas my aunt and uncles go to the creek and find HUGE religiosa and chinese.

Its common to find monsterous mantids in the wild


----------



## doktorhook (Aug 17, 2007)

I was under the impression that chinese only got to be about 5 or 6 inches long which is big for any insect but perhaps that's a Standard not a maximum possible. In any case I distinctly remember how brutish it was.


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 17, 2007)

8 inches?? I want a mantis that size!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2007)

Any insect above 4 inches is big to me.


----------



## Precious (Aug 17, 2007)

Size_ does _matter.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Aug 17, 2007)

> Size_ does _matter.


Thats what she said! Whhhooo!!!!


----------



## Sparky (Aug 17, 2007)

LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL :lol:


----------



## bubforever (Aug 17, 2007)

owned


----------



## Rick (Aug 18, 2007)

I think it was just your recollection or younger perspective making it seem so large. I used to think I also found them that big but now I know better.


----------



## doktorhook (Aug 18, 2007)

lol, rick I knew that would come up. I understand where you're coming from but I'm a big guy. I was big back then too. Meat was cheap when I was growing up I suppose.

In all seriousness though I don't think that was the case. As I said, I have been interested in insects most of my life &amp; in particular the mantids. Now I know I didn't ( &amp; still do not) have the technical information that many other members here have. But I've caught quite a few number of mantids in my lifetime. None of them, &amp; I mean none of them even came close to this beauty. But I can't say for 100% sure because I'm now 35 as opposed to 14. That mantis has been dead a long time now. What I should have done was put it in a kill jar &amp; kept it. Then I'de of known how big it was for sure.

I don't think I could have done that back then though. I used to be a lot softer hearted than I am now.


----------



## Rick (Aug 18, 2007)

> lol, rick I knew that would come up. I understand where you're coming from but I'm a big guy. I was big back then too. Meat was cheap when I was growing up I suppose.In all seriousness though I don't think that was the case. As I said, I have been interested in insects most of my life &amp; in particular the mantids. Now I know I didn't ( &amp; still do not) have the technical information that many other members here have. But I've caught quite a few number of mantids in my lifetime. None of them, &amp; I mean none of them even came close to this beauty. But I can't say for 100% sure because I'm now 35 as opposed to 14. That mantis has been dead a long time now. What I should have done was put it in a kill jar &amp; kept it. Then I'de of known how big it was for sure.
> 
> I don't think I could have done that back then though. I used to be a lot softer hearted than I am now.


Well I used to also swear they were that big but they weren't and I know that now.


----------



## doktorhook (Aug 19, 2007)

> > lol, rick I knew that would come up. I understand where you're coming from but I'm a big guy. I was big back then too. Meat was cheap when I was growing up I suppose.In all seriousness though I don't think that was the case. As I said, I have been interested in insects most of my life &amp; in particular the mantids. Now I know I didn't ( &amp; still do not) have the technical information that many other members here have. But I've caught quite a few number of mantids in my lifetime. None of them, &amp; I mean none of them even came close to this beauty. But I can't say for 100% sure because I'm now 35 as opposed to 14. That mantis has been dead a long time now. What I should have done was put it in a kill jar &amp; kept it. Then I'de of known how big it was for sure.
> >
> > I don't think I could have done that back then though. I used to be a lot softer hearted than I am now.
> 
> ...


Whatever you say man.


----------



## Orin (Aug 19, 2007)

Don't blame Rick, it's those darn companies that make rulers!

If you send me a specimen (dead is fine) of a 6 inch mantis from the United States I'll send you back $300. $1,000 for an 8" specimen (I'm sure I could offer $1,000,000 safely but I don't have that kind of cash).


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2007)

> Don't blame Rick, it's those darn companies that make rulers! If you send me a specimen (dead is fine) of a 6 inch mantis from the United States I'll send you back $300. $1,000 for an 8" specimen (I'm sure I could offer $1,000,000 safely but I don't have that kind of cash).


Well I will also keep my eyes out for that 8 incher Orin. But I know it's not gonna happen. :lol:


----------



## Asa (Aug 19, 2007)

Chinese do look really big...8 inches is something of a stretch though.


----------



## doktorhook (Aug 19, 2007)

Well it's like I said, I didn't measure it. It was a guesstimate but it was bigger than any other mantid I have ever seen. I realise I could be off by as much as maybe an inch &amp; a half but I'm telling you now it was longer than my outstretched hand ( lengthwise obviously). I just put it out there man. It's your perogative to believe or disbelieve.


----------



## jarek (Aug 19, 2007)

> 8 inches?? I want a mantis that size!


and I want to have mantis bigger than me


----------



## Rick (Aug 19, 2007)

> Well it's like I said, I didn't measure it. It was a guesstimate but it was bigger than any other mantid I have ever seen. I realise I could be off by as much as maybe an inch &amp; a half but I'm telling you know it was longer than my outstretched hand ( lengthwise obviously). I just put it out there man. It's your perogative to believe or disbelieve.


They are one of the largest mantids. Probably is the largest in the US. So I can see how it would of seemed that large looking back on it now. I have run across many people who said they saw a 6 or 8 inch mantis. But the truth is they just don't get that big.


----------

